# WTB .277 Nosler 150 gr. Ballistic Tip's



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I am looking for some 150 gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip's to reload. If any of you have any on the shelf your not currently going to use I would love to buy them.

Thanks,

Chad


----------

